# Bloated fish!!



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

On of my females has bloated up a ton. Her stomache is bulging down and out. I am newer to Piranhas, but have never seen this before. The pictures don't show it too well, cause she wouldn't stop moving for me to get a good shot. She honestly looks bloated and has been this way for a couple of days now. Any ideas on what is going on?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Fat, pregnant, or worms? Just what I think.. Hehe

(Bump) Hope someone can help you...


----------



## Splooge (Jul 2, 2007)

thats really interesting, one of my rbp's is the exact same way. It's usually the hungriest and the most aggressive for food, but after a few pieces, it looks like it's going to explode....just like yours. Do you usually notice that it's belly is much fuller and fatter than the rest of the others or is this an all of the sudden sort of thing


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

Splooge said:


> thats really interesting, one of my rbp's is the exact same way. It's usually the hungriest and the most aggressive for food, but after a few pieces, it looks like it's going to explode....just like yours. Do you usually notice that it's belly is much fuller and fatter than the rest of the others or is this an all of the sudden sort of thing


 no, trhis is a new thing, but it is not just after eating, it is all the time.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Chomps said:


> thats really interesting, one of my rbp's is the exact same way. It's usually the hungriest and the most aggressive for food, but after a few pieces, it looks like it's going to explode....just like yours. Do you usually notice that it's belly is much fuller and fatter than the rest of the others or is this an all of the sudden sort of thing


no, trhis is a new thing, but it is not just after eating, it is all the time.
[/quote]
In case the fish is constipated feed the fish a green pea or 2 by stuffing it into a chunk of food. If its from eating a plastic plant than there is nothing you can do but hope it passes through his azz. If there is something wrong with an internal organ you will know shortly if the fish starts swimming erratically. In that case it will most likely be dropsy. If you can eventually rule out constipation and the plastic plant scenario than i would add 1 teaspoon of salt per gallon of water per day for 3 days in a hospital tank and leave fish alone for 2 weeks. The salt will relieve pressure on the kidneys and allow the fluids inside the fish to pass more efficiently. I never had a fish with dropsy so a med suggestion from me would be as good as googling it on the web.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

> In case the fish is constipated feed the fish a green pea or 2 by stuffing it into a chunk of food. If its from eating a plastic plant than there is nothing you can do but hope it passes through his azz. If there is something wrong with an internal organ you will know shortly if the fish starts swimming erratically. In that case it will most likely be dropsy. If you can eventually rule out constipation and the plastic plant scenario than i would add 1 teaspoon of salt per gallon of water per day for 3 days in a hospital tank and leave fish alone for 2 weeks. The salt will relieve pressure on the kidneys and allow the fluids inside the fish to pass more efficiently. I never had a fish with dropsy so a med suggestion from me would be as good as googling it on the web.


I don't have plastic plants, so we can rule that out, but I will feed it some peas; deffinatley won't hurt to try.... And Dr, I miss the old Avitar


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Chomps said:


> > In case the fish is constipated feed the fish a green pea or 2 by stuffing it into a chunk of food. If its from eating a plastic plant than there is nothing you can do but hope it passes through his azz. If there is something wrong with an internal organ you will know shortly if the fish starts swimming erratically. In that case it will most likely be dropsy. If you can eventually rule out constipation and the plastic plant scenario than i would add 1 teaspoon of salt per gallon of water per day for 3 days in a hospital tank and leave fish alone for 2 weeks. The salt will relieve pressure on the kidneys and allow the fluids inside the fish to pass more efficiently. I never had a fish with dropsy so a med suggestion from me would be as good as googling it on the web.
> 
> 
> I don't have plastic plants, so we can rule that out, but I will feed it some peas; deffinatley won't hurt to try.... And Dr, I miss the old Avitar


Aight, good luck with the pea in the fish food trick. The pea will act as a laxative so hopefully this is all you need to do. If you see anything wrong with the eyes besides the bloating for example greyish cloudy type look, sunken in, or seem to be pooped out than the next course of action would be battling a bacterial infection that may be internal. Also that Avatar will return, i just need to change things up like background paper :laugh:


----------

